
Mock Objects: Tell Don't Ask and Mock Objects - eterps
http://www.mockobjects.com/2006/10/tell-dont-ask-and-mock-objects.html
======
eterps
The short (and rather dated) article states:

 _The only way to observe the behaviour of an object is to see how it affects
the state of its world by sending commands to other objects. And that's what
Mock Objects let you do._

Does anyone know of a concrete example of this?

